# Solved: windows cannot connect to the printer. operation failed with error 0x0000007e



## Mzun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a Dell laptop with Windows 7 Ultimate. While trying to add a network printer (HP LaserJet 4250n) I got the following error message:

_Windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation failed with error 0x0000007e._

The printer works fine from my Windows 7 Pro desktop, and also from other laptops with Windows 7 Ultimate.

I've tried 

installing Microsoft's hotfix (982728),
installing locally on LPT2 and running 'net use LPT2 \\Computername\sharedprintername /persistent:yes',
updating the driver.
None of these worked. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Mzun (Jun 29, 2011)

I just managed to get it working using the local install on LPT2 method. Very finicky though.
For details check here: 
http://www.itexperience.net/operation-failed-with-error-0x0000007e-when-adding-a-printer/


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you try updating windows?????


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Seeing that this is a Network printer, Why not set it up through a hub or router and access it via IP. Here's a PDF of its Networking

*HP Embedded Web Server - User Guide*

And just for reference here's all the other manuals related to the *HP LaserJet 4250*


----------



## Mzun (Jun 29, 2011)

Update: Because I was seeing other problems with this printer I installed a PCL5e driver (it previously had PCL6). After this I was able to connect to the printer normally, without using the above workaround.


----------

